# GM and Michelin will bring airless tires to passenger cars by 2024



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.engadget.com/2019/06/04/gm-and-michelin-airless-tires/

The Chevy Bolt is the Cruise AV. Ya know, all self driving and shit.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2019/06/04/gm-and-michelin-airless-tires/
> 
> The Chevy Bolt is the Cruise AV. Ya know, all self driving and shit.


shit is right


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2019/06/04/gm-and-michelin-airless-tires/
> 
> The Chevy Bolt is the Cruise AV. Ya know, all self driving and shit.


This is how we all deal with @uberdriverfornow outbursts

https://www.griswoldhomecare.com/blog/dealing-with-elderly-anger/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

RabbleRouser said:


> This is how we all deal with @uberdriverfornow outbursts
> 
> https://www.griswoldhomecare.com/blog/dealing-with-elderly-anger/


don't you remember how the mods have dealt with each of your insulting accounts, tomato ?

how many accounts have you had banned now ?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> don't you remember how the mods have dealt with each of your insulting accounts, tomato ?
> 
> how many accounts have you had banned now ?


Nice try Greg ?
Remember what the Doc told u about ur blood pressure.
https://betterhealthwhileaging.net/new-blood-pressure-guidelines-mean-older-adults/


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Airless tires are pretty sweet actually,

They still wear out thou,

Damage that could cause a flat could still cause a tear which could still be catastrophic.

But a nail won't flat you...


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2019/06/04/gm-and-michelin-airless-tires/
> 
> The Chevy Bolt is the Cruise AV. Ya know, all self driving and shit.


Airless - ?

So does it have air or not???no air, then it is not airless


----------

